# Mailer Subsystem Error 450 4.7.1



## esz (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi. I love FreeBSD. Thank you for it. I am new. 

I get errors when sending mails to some hosts:


```
----- Transcript of session follows ----- ... while talking to kokon.yagi.pl.:
>>> MAIL From:<my@mail.com> SIZE=4021
<<< 450 4.7.1 <localhost.my.domain>: Helo command rejected: Host not found <xxx@xxx.com>... Deferred: 450 4.7.1 <localhost.my.domain>: Helo command rejected: Host not found
```

I am using sendmail and imapd. FreeBSD runs for months. I got everything to run almost immediately.

My /etc/hosts file contains all my domains. 

My domains have MX records pointing at the IP of my FreeBSD machine. I can't find any config files with localhost.my.domain in it.


Is it my fault?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2013)

By hiding the domains shown in the error message, we can't tell why it rejected the message.  Was "xxx@xxx.com" your domain, or the one the mail was being sent to?


----------



## esz (Jul 31, 2013)

```
----- Transcript of session follows ----- ... while talking to kokon.yagi.pl.:
>>> MAIL From:<lw@laurentius.com.pl> SIZE=4021
<<< 450 4.7.1 <localhost.my.domain>: Helo command rejected: Host not found  <mailto:handlowy@yagi.pl>... Deferred: 450 4.7.1 <localhost.my.domain>: Helo command rejected: Host not found
```

Sorry for hiding. Thank you for editing @wblock@.


----------



## esz (Aug 3, 2013)

*Now  I get error 550*


```
The original message was received at Sat, 3 Aug 2013 21:15:07 +0200 (CEST) from [192.168.1.204]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- <sklep@skalnik.com.pl>
    (reason: 550 Access denied - Invalid HELO name (See RFC2821 4.1.1.1))

   ----- Transcript of session follows ----- ... while talking to skalnik.com.pl.:
>>> MAIL From:<lw@laurentius.com.pl> SIZE=3445
<<< 550 Access denied - Invalid HELO name (See RFC2821 4.1.1.1)
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable
```

Does someone know if it is the fault of my server?


----------



## esz (Aug 3, 2013)

It was my fault. Solution:

Checked the source of a sent email and found this


```
Received: from localhost
```

Changed hostname to FQDN.


----------

